# spots in Gießen



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (14. Februar 2007)

Hey. Habe mal ne Frage rein intressenhalber.
Bin n trialer aus Frankfurt.
Gibt es gute spots in gießen, vorallem in der city an denen man trialen könnte? also mauern, steine, rails, etc. die als hindernisse sgenutzt werden können?
gibt es streetfahrer in gießen oder welche die abundzu in gießen fahren??
werde ab 2008 etvl. in gießen studieren. jetzt ist natürlich mein frage ob man da irgendwo fahren kann.....

Gruß Max


----------



## ZOO!WÄRTER (5. März 2007)

hi

da ich bald in der naehe wohne(zug ca 30 min)koennet ich das mal fuer dich aus checken...wohne bald in der naechsten zeit in bad wildungen,nahe von marburg und suche seit kurzer zeit ein paar gute sektionen zum trialen.
keine kuenstlichen,sondern schoene spots wie treppen mauern und alles was den urbanen bereich betrifft...

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (17. März 2007)

genau das meine ich auch. schöne city spots.
also wenn alles so läuft wie ich mir das im moment vorstelle, dann wohne ich nächstes jahr in giessen.
aber mal schauen.
Max


----------



## Michislusi (31. Juli 2007)

hey! Bin ein Gießener!
Also nach meiner meinung kannst da gut fahren!
Bin zwar Freerider aber die gegend ist gut zum Biken!
Gruß Michi


----------

